# Zeichen ersetzen mit ModRewrite



## Divi (6. Dezember 2005)

Hey Leute
Kann mir einer erklären, wie ich aus einem Pfad per Rewrite Zeichen ersetzen kann?

Würde gerne sowas:
test1_test2_test3
in sowas:
test1/test2/test3
konvertieren, damit ich z.b.

http://www.example.com/test_test2
angeben kann und der Apache:
http://www.example.com/test/test2/index.php
aufruft...

Ist sowas möglich?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (6. Dezember 2005)

Klar ist das möglich.

Guck' dir einfach ein paar der zahllosen mod_rewrite-Themen hier im Webserver-Forum an. Von jedem Thema kannst du deine Lösung adaptieren.


----------



## Divi (6. Dezember 2005)

Jo - aber in den Themen hier im Forum steht immer nur - Klammern drum und Backreference - aber das Problem ist, dass die Anzahl der Backreferences ja auf 9 limitiert ist und ich dynamisch viele "_" durch "/" ersetzen muss ...


----------



## Divi (6. Dezember 2005)

Ich bin schonmal soweit gekommen, dass man offensichtlich mit [ N ] einen Loop provozieren kann ... aber leider endet ein

RewriteRule _ / [N]

in einer Endlosschleife


----------

